# TBT Top Givers: December 22nd - Olaf the Warm Hug Giver



## Jeremy (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks to all of our generous gift givers on December 22nd! Sholee secured a safe first place ranking, with 587 gift power points for the day! She will henceforth be invisible and be recognized as *Olaf the Warm Hug Giver*.

*TBT Top Givers Leaderboard: December 22nd*


*Rank**Name**Points*1*Sholee*5872JeffreyAC2003John Lennon1904*Blizzard*1855Misti1376King Dad1247*Megatastic*1198Haydenn1109_*Tina*_10810AndyP089210mother of all llamas9210Diancie Rose9213Ayaya8714Lock8615Shiny Spritzee7616Skyfall7317tigris7137018TheCreeperHugz6519_*Justin*_6420*Amilee*6220Zane6220_*Oblivia*_6220duckyluv6220emolga6220trea6220Nightmares6220mogyay6220ThePhil6220P e o n y6220aleshapie6220Lucanosa6220gingerbread6220Klinkguin6220Pokemanz6220TykiButterfree6220smileorange6220_*Jeremy*_6220Aerate6220Hanami6220Roxi6220Mega_Cabbage6220Oldcatlady62

A thousand people had to tie for 20th place.


----------



## Gracelia (Dec 23, 2015)

YAYY congrats Sholee!!!!


----------



## Blizzard (Dec 23, 2015)

Sholee?????  Where are you?  Congrats!  We'll need to put a bell on you!  Just think of the things you can do in invisible mode.


----------



## Sholee (Dec 23, 2015)

Whoooo! I'm a ghOOOoOost!


----------



## jiny (Dec 23, 2015)

yayyyy congrats sholee !!!! <3


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 23, 2015)

Uh I had no idea I was 10th!


----------



## Maruchan (Dec 23, 2015)

Spoiler:  











*VICTORY!! WE HAVE VICTORY!!!!!
CONGRATULATION SHOLEE !!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 23, 2015)

congrats Sholee!

ooo, yesterday i was 12th, today i was 6th, tomorrow...?

(anybody wanna lend me a gazillion bells and snowflakes??)


----------



## sizzi (Dec 23, 2015)

Congrats Sholee, you sooooo deserved it


----------



## DaCoSim (Dec 23, 2015)

Wheeeeerrrrrreeeees Sholee??????? Congrats!!!!


----------



## Meliara (Dec 23, 2015)

CONGRATS Sholee!!!


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 23, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Javocado (Dec 23, 2015)

Congrats, Sholee.
I knew ya had it in the bag.


----------



## emolga (Dec 23, 2015)

whoa I'm surprised I was on the leaderboard!! congrats sholee!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 23, 2015)

sholee is just a dot


----------



## SharJoY (Dec 23, 2015)

Congrats Sholee, you did it!  And to all the others that made it on the list.


----------



## piske (Dec 23, 2015)

Yay, Sholee!!! Congrats!!! :>


----------



## Sholee (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks all!! :]


----------



## LilD (Dec 23, 2015)

Congrats Sholee


----------



## mintellect (Dec 23, 2015)

Congrats! I'm glad we can still see your username... A little.

Wow, I made it on the leaderboard!


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 23, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Whoooo! I'm a ghOOOoOost!



I know you wanted this, so congrats!


----------



## Amilee (Dec 23, 2015)

congrats


----------



## Vizionari (Dec 23, 2015)

Congrats Sholee, the white looks lovely!


----------



## roseflower (Dec 23, 2015)

Congrats Sholee


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 23, 2015)

YAAAYYY SHOLEEE!!


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Dec 23, 2015)

Congrats Sholee!


----------



## Sholee (Dec 23, 2015)

How can I be Olaf the Warm Hug Giver if no one can see me..

<~~ creeper status, invisibly hugging people on the forums from now on


----------



## ZetaFunction (Dec 23, 2015)

Congrats on the ghostly username!


----------

